# Will you drop D* over the "Brrrrrip" issue?



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It seems that everybody has been hit with the "Brrrrrrip" issue.

Are you consider dropping DirecTV over this issue?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Probably not. It is annoying, to me, at worst. TV isn't that important to me...it's simply a way I waste time. I don't expect it to be "perfect."


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nope, not me.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Had the same issue with cable...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

No, I rarely see (or hear I should say) that problem at my end.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm out of contract by September 1st, if it's still a problem by then, I'll have to seriously evaluate my options.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have heard this sound you mention maybe 3-4 times in the last 6 months... simply not an issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I rarely see the issue and would not consider another carrier at this point.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No Brrrrrrrrrrrip issues here


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have heard this sound you mention maybe 3-4 times in the last 6 months... simply not an issue.


It is so seldom that I hear it, or it is so very brief when I do hear it, that it is totally a non-issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[not voted]
It is a problem, though some days are worse than others, but "my options" are limited for TV, and Dish seems to have them too.


----------



## jiserrab (Feb 3, 2006)

uuuuhhh...what is "Brrrrrip"? I dont seem to have the problem or its just not enough to annoy me. Wife watches much more than I do so if it was a problem I would definately hear about it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> Had the same issue with cable...


That's because the problem is industry-wide. Any other carrier would have the same problem, though it can be more noticable when an MPEG2 stream is converted to an MPEG4 stream, as is common with HD locals on satellite and Uverse.

The problem is bad audio data causing the MPEG encoder to reset. The problem originates at the source, usually a local station but occasionally a cable network. Switching providers won't get you anywhere.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I voted, "No", but I would have more enthusiastically voted for "No, it really ticks me off but where else am I gonna go?!?"


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

jiserrab said:


> uuuuhhh...what is "Brrrrrip"? I dont seem to have the problem or its just not enough to annoy me. Wife watches much more than I do so if it was a problem I would definately hear about it.


There are audio/video "burps" during programming. It never happened to me on Dish Network... it happens at least once or twice an hour on DirecTV.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

They just need to fix the issue.


----------



## MIJBFAN (May 27, 2007)

I don't have a problem with it. I haven't heard it in quite a while.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I've heard the occasional brrrp, but as others said, it's caused by an error in the audio stream and not limited to DirecTV. I don't consider it a big deal - don't even recall the last time I heard one - but there should definitely be some effort to limit or eliminate the problem (I'd suspect that there is).


----------



## billyinlasvegas (Feb 12, 2009)

JDubbs413 said:


> Had the same issue with cable...


Ditto!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Neither me or my wife have noticed it......


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I do not even have a clue what you are talking about.....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have heard this sound you mention maybe 3-4 times in the last 6 months... simply not an issue.


Same here. Seen it a few times, mainly TBS during the baseball playoffs, but can't remember a time since.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

You need to add to your poll "Doesn't apply since I don't have this problem on my 4 HD-DVR's" which would be my answer.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

For the longest time, I rarely heard it. Then CBS changed out their modulators and had tons of problems--even via OTA, unfortunately.

Thankfully, CBS seems to have fixed their part of the problem.

And I think DIRECTV is making improvements as well. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I certainly do experience it, but it is little more than an annoyance to me. I wouldn't even think of leaving DirecTV over it....


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Brrrrrip or not. When Verizon FiOS is available in my area, DIRECTV will be toast. Especially if we're still without Travel Channel HD.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

While it definitely has reared it's ugly head more than I would like, it actually made the first part of the last NASCAR race almost unwatchable. But for the most part it is not bad enough to cause me to cancel, especially given my choices for a replacement service.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I've only experienced it a few times and it wasn't all that objectionable at the time. From some of the responses, it appears that it may not really be a Directv problem, at all.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Needs another option. My No is not based on not caring or being OK with it...I simply don't experience the issue. So, a possible other option would be No..I am not affected by the BRRRIP Issue.

As others have stated, the digital world has certainly brought on its own set of issues. So now, instead of buzzing audio and static filled screens, we get macro-blocking at BRip. The good news is...I can now watch a channel on VHF and use the can opener or vacuum cleaner without killing the reception on my TV


----------



## yankeevert (May 17, 2008)

I only get it on my local CBS station.I also get it when I switch to my OTA signal so I guess it is coming from my local feed. It just started about a week ago but it does it quite often.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Just as electronics go, NO WAY would I drop DTV for something else! What else is there where I live? MMMM nothing!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

CorpITGuy said:


> There are audio/video "burps" during programming. It never happened to me on Dish Network... it happens at least once or twice an hour on DirecTV.


I co-own a Dish installation company; our customers are affected by this as well. It has little to do with your provider.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't vote, since my option would be:

No, but it really needs to be fixed.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

If I get it its certainly not noticeable enough to be an issue
so I have to say no


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't know it was a big issue until I read this thread.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

No, but I sure would like to drop my local Fox station for it. This is why we should have a choice for network stations. If it is not CBS one week then its Fox, and we are hostage to them.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

To the poll question, Absolutely Not. It's a momentary interruption that I'm sure will be resolved. Momentarily annoying, but not anywhere near enough to make me want to abandon DIRECTV.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> No, I rarely see (or hear I should say) that problem at my end.


+1


----------



## guffy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

As much as Brrpp bothers me, my other choices are Charter and Dish. I wouldnt leave for Dish under any circumstances (including them being the last HD provider on Earth). Charter I would consider if Brrpp on D* was to get worse than it is now. Charter doesent have alot of HD channels, but there are positively no Brrpp issues on any Charter HD channels.

Ill stick with D* as it stands right now. Brrpp would have to get quite a bit worse before I went back to Charter.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

since my local CBS station fixed the Dolby issue or whatever is causing the problem I have only seen it a few times, so it's just an annoyance...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

yankeevert said:


> I only get it on my local CBS station.I also get it when I switch to my OTA signal so I guess it is coming from my local feed. It just started about a week ago but it does it quite often.


Hopefully your local affiliate will get upgrade (to the upgrade) very soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

I voted no, but it's not because I am OK with it or don't care.
It's annoying, but I don't see it as a specific DirecTV issue, and am not willing to leave DirecTV over it.


----------



## bcltoys (Feb 11, 2009)

NO.........


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

No, I wouldn't drop D* for that. I don't notice it very often, usually only during the transition from commercial to regular programming. I'll be happy when it goes away but it's not a big enough annoyance to make me switch.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The wife and I have purposely looked, and listened, for the briippp after reading of the issues posted here. I have not experienced it and the wife would have surely let me know if she had.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

davring said:


> The wife and I have purposely looked, and listened, for the briippp after reading of the issues posted here. I have not experienced it and the wife would have surely let me know if she had.


Watch MLB Network for any period of time in HD and you can't miss it.

I expect that we will be dropping DirecTV sometime this fall for a variety of reasons...its dependent on the continuing advancements in IPTV and NetFlix. The $1500 a year to DirecTV isn't a huge sum of money in the grand scheme of our budget...but the value, quality and service has been dropping...most notably as the content on the non IPTV/NetFlix related channels sinks to lower and lower levels.

The Brrriiipp issue is just part of the sinking quality.

Right now I find myself watching my Kindle screen much more than my TV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Watch MLB Network for any period of time in HD and you can't miss it.


It's easy to miss it if you fall asleep. :lol:


----------



## guffy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's easy to miss it if you fall asleep. :lol:


Dont forget blindness and deafness Outside of sleeping, blindness, or deafness I dont see how anyone could not see/hear it.

The only other way I can think of would be to not turn your TV on.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

guffy1 said:


> Dont forget blindness and deafness Outside of sleeping, blindness, or deafness I dont see how anyone could not see/hear it.


I wasn't aware baseball could cause one to go blind or deaf. I thought it only put people to sleep.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

guffy1 said:


> Dont forget blindness and deafness Outside of sleeping, blindness, or deafness I dont see how anyone could not see/hear it.
> 
> The only other way I can think of would be to not turn your TV on.


I didn't realize the TV needed to be on. Tried that too, still don't see it


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Don't have this problem.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

You need to add a "I don't have a brrrrrip issue"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

braven said:


> You need to add a "I don't have a brrrrrip issue"!!!!!!!!!!!


Neither do I.

I wonder how many do and how many don't.

Maybe we need another poll(did i just say that :eek2

Mike


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Not a big issue for me, mostly on FNC and MLB.
but its less frequent.
Locals have improved alot i haven't heard a burp on CBS in almost 2 weeks


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a YouTube clip of the "Brrrrrip" happening on their TV?


J


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Is there a YouTube clip of the "Brrrrrip" happening on their TV?
> 
> J


This is a good idea; if someone could capture it maybe I could let you know if I've heard it. I rarely hear an audio distortion, and when i do it is inconsequential. Club 771 was a much more agonizing issue to deal with and I'm pleased D* has fixed it!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW - Great results folks.

It's a landslide - thanks for voting!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

since i have no idea what brip is (& u didnt explain what it is in your post for some reason) i voted no.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It seems that everybody has been hit with the "Brrrrrrip" issue.
> 
> Are you consider dropping DirecTV over this issue?


Of course not. Every hear of throwing the baby out with the bath water?

It needs to be fixed. That about sums it up, without the hystrionics.


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

It has done it through the entire episode of House tonight. Every 10-15 seconds very annoying.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Not gonna leave. It's very annoying. It needs to be fixed.


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Is there a YouTube clip of the "Brrrrrip" happening on their TV?
> 
> J


I'll see if I can get one posted.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wonder if its just in certain areas of the country that its happening? I live in Orlando, FL and haven't seen it. Great...now I bet its gonna start happening since I mentioned it! :new_cussi

J


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

I either don't have this issue or never noticed it. I opened the thread because I was wondering what it was. So, no, no problems with it.


----------



## Bluegrassman (Feb 18, 2009)

It is happening for me with Foxnews and our local NBC. Won't be leaving though. Got a nice fresh 2 yr contract, LOL! I didn't vote. Need more options such as 1) No because of contract, or 2) No, other reason.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't have the problem. I'd vote no, but it implies that I have the problem and don't care about it, which is not my sentiment.


----------



## angelzofmadness (Feb 17, 2009)

havent seen it at all.


----------



## BlueEos (Mar 5, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It seems that everybody has been hit with the "Brrrrrrip" issue.
> 
> Are you consider dropping DirecTV over this issue?


Are you sure no one in your household is eating too many beans? We hear these sounds a lot in our house and sometimes the TV isn't even on.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I do not even have a clue what you are talking about.....


Neither do I.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

What makes you think this is even a DirecTV issue? With compression a feature of all digital formats, decompressor errors can come from any link in the chain.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> What makes you think this is even a DirecTV issue?


Because it'll happen on a DirecTV MPEG4 channel, but at the same time the DirecTV MPEG2 channel will be just fine. Or it'll happen on an HD LIL channel, but it'll be just fine OTA.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Rarely notice it.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

No brrrrrrrps here.

Jeff


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

This is a great poll..

If you read the other thread(s) on this issue, you would have thought that the issue was much worse for everybody.

The fact that many of us have no problems speaks to the relative importance of this issue.

(I just wish they'd fix it, but definitely won't leave over it.)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I had so recordings going the other night, so I was watching local HD over QAM on cable and had the issue. I rarely get it on Directv.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It seems that everybody has been hit with the "Brrrrrrip" issue.
> 
> Are you consider dropping DirecTV over this issue?


Couple of other things to consider too are, who's or which type of receivers are being affected the most, seems difficult to believe that some are reporting no issues at all. I have 2 20-700 HD DVR's both are being affected by this issue badly. Is it just an issue with the DVR's then? Only when trying to watch a program previously recorded or paused and not Live?

The other thing is (for the one's that can live with it), what if it also affected the OTA that is going through your receivers too but not when OTA is hooked directly to your TV? What if cable did not have this issue or Dish? Would you then consider it to be in consideration for a switch?

I'd have to say that's an absolute YES from me, if it has even been addressed I'm not seeing it on my end...just getting worse.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

TMar said:


> It has done it through the entire episode of House tonight. Every 10-15 seconds very annoying.


Yep same here, thats what made me go into this thread, about had it with this problem, cant even rely on the DVR portion of our receivers anymore because of it. Once we switched to OTA the problem was gone, but had to sit through 25mins of this every 10 secs before we got caught up to Live TV (had to pause for dinner).


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Because it'll happen on a DirecTV MPEG4 channel, but at the same time the DirecTV MPEG2 channel will be just fine. Or it'll happen on an HD LIL channel, but it'll be just fine OTA.


Correct! Definitely a D* issue.


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

Really? Switch providers over some funny noises? It would have to be constantly on everything I watch to get me to that point. I watched House, 24, and CSI Miami last night. No brips or any other odd noises. So. No. No intentions of taking my ball and going somewhere else right now.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> WOW - Great results folks.
> 
> It's a landslide - thanks for voting!





Mrmiami said:


> Couple of other things to consider too are, who's or which type of receivers are being affected the most, seems difficult to believe that some are reporting no issues at all. I have 2 20-700 HD DVR's both are being affected by this issue badly. Is it just an issue with the DVR's then? Only when trying to watch a program previously recorded or paused and not Live?
> 
> The other thing is (for the one's that can live with it), what if it also affected the OTA that is going through your receivers too but not when OTA is hooked directly to your TV? What if cable did not have this issue or Dish? Would you then consider it to be in consideration for a switch?
> 
> I'd have to say that's an absolute YES from me, if it has even been addressed I'm not seeing it on my end...just getting worse.


*I think we would have to gather more information before we made any declaration that D* has nothing to worry about losing customers. If you paid for 2 DVR's and are unable to use them for their MAIN, INTENDED PURPOSE of time shifting your viewing habits, people are OK with that? Wow, would make me reconsider all the stuff I have to take to the dump and perhaps put it up on EBay.*


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Jon D said:


> Really? Switch providers over some funny noises? It would have to be constantly on everything I watch to get me to that point. I watched House, 24, and CSI Miami last night. No brips or any other odd noises. So. No. No intentions of taking my ball and going somewhere else right now.


Just curious, did you watch it live or did you DVR it? Do you have a D* DVR? With B-Band boxes or w/o? Did you ever pause the program for any reason and then resume watching it and still no problems?

Just trying to narrow down who/what is being affected by the issue but it's not just "funny little noises" were hearing but also pixalation,flashes, sync issues and loss of words and portion of the program that make it impossible to determine if it is actually any form of the english language as we know it


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Guess I'm just not as picky as some.

I'm not completely sure what the issue is but if it's what I *think* I've heard, and only occasionally, it's just part of the digital "thing" that I hear occasionally from other sources as well.

Maybe I'm "that guy" who just appreciates the ability to see and hear what I have and not worry 'bout the odd problem that creeps in. I live, literally, in the middle of nowhere. In fact, you go to "nowhere" and then turn left and eventually get to where my family and I live so I don't have a lot of options.

The "brrrrrrip issue" is much less of a problem than the incessant popping and cracking on my OTA NBC DTV channel! Sounds like somebody's walking on a field of bubble wrap on most everything there both recorded and live!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I voted "NO", i just don't hear it too often.....
maybe once a week.(at the most)


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

IIP said:


> I co-own a Dish installation company; our customers are affected by this as well. It has little to do with your provider.


Really? When OTA directly input into your TV is fine, which is the same signal fed up to D* & E* Sats? If that is the truth then it would point to an equipment issue (Provided by your provider) and mainly any receiver that does time shifting or the ability to pause and resume the program you've been watching. Which btw is still a provider issue.

The only other thing would be in the method of conversion, if that is even employed here, in how the signal is fed. Let's say it's fed up as MPEG2 but converted to MPEG4 for retransmission back to the receivers, could that be the issue? That would help to explain why some are affected and other are not. Perhaps their equipment (receivers) are newer or don't use the BBC's with pigtails. Either way, assuming your statement to be correct, it is still an equipment/provider issue and either needs to be fixed for the ones affected or a swap out of equipment is needed.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

No brrrrrrrp's found here.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Mrmiami said:


> Really? When OTA directly input into your TV is fine, which is the same signal fed up to D* & E* Sats? If that is the truth then it would point to an equipment issue (Provided by your provider) and mainly any receiver that does time shifting or the ability to pause and resume the program you've been watching. Which btw is still a provider issue.
> 
> The only other thing would be in the method of conversion, if that is even employed here, in how the signal is fed. Let's say it's fed up as MPEG2 but converted to MPEG4 for retransmission back to the receivers, could that be the issue? That would help to explain why some are affected and other are not. Perhaps their equipment (receivers) are newer or don't use the BBC's with pigtails. Either way, assuming your statement to be correct, it is still an equipment/provider issue and either needs to be fixed for the ones affected or a swap out of equipment is needed.


It's a problem on the encoder end at the provider, but it's not a problem that will be fixed by switching providers because it's a problem all providers have. I think that's what he was trying to say.

When the mpeg-4 encoder encounters an error in the audio stream that is part of the mpeg-2 stream they are recompressing it resets and brrrrip noise you hear is the encoder resetting. That's just the nature of the mpeg-4 encoder. As mpeg-2 goes by the wayside and channels start to provide a source mpeg-4 feed these problems will go away.

It has nothing to do with BBCs, it has nothing to do with your receiver, and no matter how much equipment gets swapped nothing on your end will fix it.

MPEG-2 stuff is compressed. MPEG-4 recompresses an already compressed (and error-prone) signal. The compression is barely visible, but it's happening nonetheless.

It's just something you're going to have to live with, or you can switch to OTA if it means THAT much to you.

For the record, I've never even heard this sound. I watch my locals OTA though, and I guess I just don't watch enough mpeg-4 channels that are sourced in mpeg-2 to notice.


----------



## werinshades (Oct 11, 2007)

I only get this on rare occasion on my local FOX station in Chicago. Appears to be their problem and not DirecTV's issue. Dish is aligned properly, so no problems here. I'm suprised no one is *****ing about the price increase. My bill went up a whopping $5...cable used to raise rates 3 times a year. I'm here for awhile as long as they keep offering new channels, HD add on's...vote was no.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't even know what the issue is that you are talking about. I notice some audio glitches every so often, but they are always on the broadcast networks, so I just assume its a local affiliate problem. I've never once thought "DirecTV needs to fix this problem!"


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Also, your poll is flawed, because "I'm okay with it or don't care" assumes that everyone has the problem. There should be a selection for "I don't have this issue"


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Also, your poll is flawed, because "I'm okay with it or don't care" assumes that everyone has the problem. There should be a selection for "I don't have this issue"


I think it's pretty clear by now that every DirecTV customer with an MPEG4 capable receiver and HD Access has the problem as it is a system-wide issue. Now, you may not have experienced it for a variety of reasons...but it's there.

So...perhaps a better answer for the poll would be:

1. I haven't seen/heard the problem (yet).


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Voted no, since I don't have this issue with any of my receivers.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Voted No but my answer is really "No, I rarely see it". I've only seen it once in the past 2 weeks and even before them I rarely saw it and when I did it was on a local and the same problem was seen OTA.

I'm not saying there isn't a problem but I'm just not really seeing it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Mrmiami said:


> Really? When OTA directly input into your TV is fine, which is the same signal fed up to D* & E* Sats? If that is the truth then it would point to an equipment issue (Provided by your provider) and mainly any receiver that does time shifting or the ability to pause and resume the program you've been watching. Which btw is still a provider issue.
> 
> The only other thing would be in the method of conversion, if that is even employed here, in how the signal is fed. Let's say it's fed up as MPEG2 but converted to MPEG4 for retransmission back to the receivers, could that be the issue? That would help to explain why some are affected and other are not. Perhaps their equipment (receivers) are newer or don't use the BBC's with pigtails. Either way, assuming your statement to be correct, it is still an equipment/provider issue and either needs to be fixed for the ones affected or a swap out of equipment is needed.


In the very large thread on this it's pretty much be figured out it's the MPEG4 encoders for both Dish and DirecTV. On top of that it appears some receivers handle it better then others. Of course that doesn't explain why I see the same issue OTA directly on my TV, when I see it that is. My local CBS has had this problem for *years* dating back to 2003 but the past month it's nearly disappeared.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing poll.....I'm sure DTV loves this kind of input.....Raise the rates, quality not important, we're in the drivers seat ...frick em !

I'm about ready to fall over....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I think it's pretty clear by now that every DirecTV customer with an MPEG4 capable receiver and HD Access has the problem as it is a system-wide issue. Now, you may not have experienced it for a variety of reasons...but it's there.
> 
> So...perhaps a better answer for the poll would be:
> 
> 1. I haven't seen/heard the problem (yet).


Excellent point! It's there in most cases, one should see it sooner or later. I've never seen it on MSNBC, but lots of times on ESPN and HD-LILs. Of course, the more I look for it (or am attuned to it), the more I see it, so I still don't have a feel for whether it's gotten worse or not. My feeling is now, yes, it has gotten worse, but feelings aren't to be trusted, unless you are Agent Gibbs from NCIS.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Because it'll happen on a DirecTV MPEG4 channel, but at the same time the DirecTV MPEG2 channel will be just fine. Or it'll happen on an HD LIL channel, but it'll be just fine OTA.


Or, to be more correctly, the MPEG2 encoder that the original source passes through may appear to handle the transition/error gracefully, but sends corrupted data to the MPEG4 encoder that feeds DirecTV, which causes the Brrrp. But that still doesn't mean that it's DirecTVs (or Dish's, or Uverse's) fault; the bad data is originating at the network.

Granted, it would be better if the MPEG4 encoder could handle the error more gracefully, and the encoder manufactuers are working to improve this, but in the meantime, there isn't much DirecTV can do.

Again, the problem is industry-wide.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I barely have the issue and definitely would not drop them because of it. It would have to be something alot more serious!


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I mostly get this on our CBSHD channel here. I wouldn't know if it happens live because I have a DVR.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think its great....I hope it happens more in the very near future.....Hopefully during the NCAA's ( That would be fantastic )

Matter of fact, I'm going to call them and see if they can make it happen during every game if possible ! That is what I deserve and will tolerate at any expense.... Because they are all we have and nobody else can touch this quality product !


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Not issues here.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hoos51 said:


> Amazing poll.....I'm sure DTV loves this kind of input.....Raise the rates, quality not important, we're in the drivers seat ...frick em !
> 
> I'm about ready to fall over....


LOL. Well, it's a problem for both Dish and DirecTV. DirecTV is working on it and reports are that it's gotten better in the past couple weeks. CBS itself is upgrading it's encoder software to try to help the problem, indicating that part of the problem is with the channel providers themselves.

Plus where am I going to go? Charter? Yea right. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

IIP said:


> Or, to be more correctly, the MPEG2 encoder that the original source passes through may appear to handle the transition/error gracefully, but sends corrupted data to the MPEG4 encoder that feeds DirecTV, which causes the Brrrp. But that still doesn't mean that it's DirecTVs (or Dish's, or Uverse's) fault; the bad data is originating at the network.


DirecTV bought the crappy encoders, not me. It's *their* fault, period. Their own MPEG2 encoders have no trouble with the same data, so they need to either get their MPEG4 encoders up to the same level of error handling, or get the providers to clean up their signals. I don't care which route DirecTV takes, but it's on them to fix the issue.

I pay DirecTV, DirecTV's equipment is crapping out, *this is DirecTV's problem*. You and others who try to place the fault elsewhere are doing the entire community a disservice.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> Had the same issue with cable...


exactly...I see the same thing on cable and OTA. It's not a Directv problem, at least not in my market.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Poll results so far would seem to indicate that most people don't consider this a big deal. Frankly as I said in an earlier post, I can't even remember the last time I heard this sound.



Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV bought the crappy encoders, not me. It's *their* fault, period. Their own MPEG2 encoders have no trouble with the same data, so they need to either get their MPEG4 encoders up to the same level of error handling, or get the providers to clean up their signals. I don't care which route DirecTV takes, but it's on them to fix the issue.
> 
> I pay DirecTV, DirecTV's equipment is crapping out, *this is DirecTV's problem*. You and others who try to place the fault elsewhere are doing the entire community a disservice.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't have this problem so I can't vote on it.


----------



## spedinfargo (Oct 6, 2005)

I've noticed that a good program that I notice it on is The Ultimate Trailer Show on HDNet. Happens consistently at least a few times an episode...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spedinfargo said:


> I've noticed that a good program that I notice it on is The Ultimate Trailer Show on HDNet. Happens consistently at least a few times an episode...


Listen up all you skeptics. Here is an example being given and the showtimes.

01 The Ultimate Trailer Show 79 HDN 11:00 AM EDT 03/19/2009
02 The Ultimate Trailer Show 306 HDN 11:00 AM EDT 03/19/2009
04 The Ultimate Trailer Show 79 HDN 5:30 PM EDT 03/19/2009


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Poll results so far would seem to indicate that most people don't consider this a big deal.


Am I supposed to care what the poll says? Because I really don't.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not an issue here. . . I remember a week or so back in the fall that we noticed maybe 1 a night on average, but haven't remembered one lately. . . . other than the blank frame / video breakup on MRV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It seems that everybody has been hit with the "Brrrrrrip" issue.


I haven't...


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I have NEVER EVER had this problem! I had to read the thread to even know what was being posted about. May be it just happens on certains channels and I don't watch those channels :shrug:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I think it's pretty clear by now that every DirecTV customer with an MPEG4 capable receiver and HD Access has the problem as it is a system-wide issue. Now, you may not have experienced it for a variety of reasons...but it's there.


Where was it made clear?

I think it's more clear that it's not a system-wide issue just due to the number of us who have never experienced it.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

OK... so you don't care what the poll says... But as you seem to be vehement that this is a make or break issue for you, I find it fascinating that the opinions expressed and poll results seem to indicate that this is a non issue for the majority, in fact, few even are hearing it. You seem to indicate that it is a major problem so I am wondering what is different.

However, as you say, your contract is up in September, so I guess you can make it go away permanently then.



Jeremy W said:


> Am I supposed to care what the poll says? Because I really don't.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I find it fascinating that the opinions expressed and poll results seem to indicate that this is a non issue for the majority, in fact, few even are hearing it.


I have my theories, but I can't think of a polite way to express them [...]. So I'll just continue to leave that subject alone.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Where was it made clear?
> 
> I think it's more clear that it's not a system-wide issue just due to the number of us who have never experienced it.


Read the other threads. Read some of VOS' posts on the issue. Or watch the MLB Network for a few hours.

Or don't.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Read the other threads. Read some of VOS' posts on the issue. Or watch the MLB Network for a few hours.
> 
> Or don't.


I tried watching MLB last night, it didn't come up for me. I'll continue trying.

Not trying to dispute anyone at all. I well understand that this might show up for some people and not for others, mostly based upon watching patterns.

Heck, until CBS had problems, I almost never, ever saw it. But I believe everyone who says they see it, that it exists. Enough solid people here are reporting it.

So I'd like to see if the non-CBS channels are improving or not. I know CBS has made improvements and I know DIRECTV is working on it. I'm curious if it has improved on non-CBS channels too.

Oh, is it mostly during MLB games (now preseason), shows, or any other predictable times?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Read the other threads. Read some of VOS' posts on the issue. Or watch the MLB Network for a few hours.
> 
> Or don't.


 Ken I'm not disputing that you don't have a problem, but I watch the MLB Network a few hours a day while working and haven't seen it (or should I say heard it?) on this network at all. I did have this problem about 8 months ago with the local ABC network but that has been cleared up. There must be a number of factors contributing to this problem as it's not across the board with all customers at the same time or station. It's really hard to say how wide spread the problem is since I don't consider the posters here to be the average consumer.


----------



## Bluegrassman (Feb 18, 2009)

I've had it on my local NBC station, as well as Fox news. Have only noticed issue on my DVR. Not to say it can't or doesn't happen on our standard boxes, we just haven't actually watched them very much yet.
Also, sometimes it's not just a brrrrip sound. On Fox news yesterday, we finally quit watching satellite because it was a constant issue. My wife summed it up well: said everyone sounded like robots non-stop. Switched input to Comcast (still haven't returned my C* equip due to busy schedule) and the issue did not exist. I've never seen these issues until the past week since being a DBS customer.


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Where was it made clear?
> 
> I think it's more clear that it's not a system-wide issue just due to the number of us who have never experienced it.


It may be that the people that are saying that they don't notice it, do not have Dolby Digital turned on. When I first noticed the problem, I had turned off the DD and the sound just cuts out for a second. With the DD on, it makes the Brrrrrrrrrrp noise.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I tried watching MLB last night, it didn't come up for me. I'll continue trying.
> 
> Not trying to dispute anyone at all. I well understand that this might show up for some people and not for others, mostly based upon watching patterns.
> 
> ...


Tom,

If you were watching the WBC games last night they had their own problems, but they announced that it would happen as they were using some type of "world" feed. For the most part stuff was okay. There were several problems during the afternoon however mostly during shows and commercials. I do have DD turned on if that matters.

The number of incidents has increased over the past two months but the severity has dropped.

I have also noticed the problem on TNT, Local Fox and Local CBS. I don't watch that much TV and the reason I catch it on MLB Net is because it's on in the background some days and the sound issue is very noticeable.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone upload the vid of the problem to YouTube yet?

J


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I think it's pretty clear by now that every DirecTV customer with an MPEG4 capable receiver and HD Access has the problem as it is a system-wide issue. Now, you may not have experienced it for a variety of reasons...but it's there.
> 
> So...perhaps a better answer for the poll would be:
> 
> 1. I haven't seen/heard the problem (yet).


I don't often disagree with you Ken but I have to this time&#8230;sorry but I gotta&#8230;:grin:

It's true that you and others have the problem. It's also true that it's something that DirecTV needs to address.

I have had and do have this problem but it's always been limited to my local Fox and CBS. This has always been a problem with these two stations (for me at least and especially with Fox).

Beyond those two channels I rarely if ever see it.

This begs the question; what makes you think it will wind up being a problem for the rest of us?

Unless there's a problem that causes the Brrrip somehow will manifest over time, I don't see how you can say the rest just haven't seen it....yet. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Put it this way. The Brrrrrrip is much less of an issue than the old "green puke" problem a lot of people had early last year. Now, that was an ugly issue.

Thanks for participating in the poll. Pretty decisive in its result, no?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I don't often disagree with you Ken but I have to this time&#8230;sorry but I gotta&#8230;:grin:
> 
> It's true that you and others have the problem. It's also true that it's something that DirecTV needs to address.
> 
> ...


Anyone that is watching one of the national channels like MLB Network with this issue is going to encounter the problem that's what I mean by system-wide.

It's part of the signal being sent. Many won't notice and many won't care, but it is still there IF they're watching/listening to those specific channels at the times it occurs. If they're not...then it's not a problem for them.

I'm not saying the problem is going to spread to other channels...I don't know whether it will or won't.

I don't get what people are disagreeing with unless they're saying it's not happening on the national channels I've listed for them. If that's the case then there's something wrong with the receivers.

I'm not saying it's the worst problem in the world although it is annoying and shouldn't be there. It's not something that would be my primary reason for canceling at present.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Poor poll choices AGAIN!

Just because you wouldnt leave over it doesnt mean you don't care. I do care and I hope they can fix it. But I do it occasionally on OTA directly through my tv so it is not isolated to just D*. And I'm pretty sure DISH has it now too since they switched over to MPEG4. I dont think this was an issue for any providers b4 the transition to MPEG4. They'll get it worked out. Oh, and it rarely happens for me. Usually the very beginning of shows on FX, or USA, but other than that, a quick blip, and its off and running fine. Its not a huge issue.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Had the issue two weeks in a row on my recordings of the Sarah Conner Chronicles from our local Fox affiliate. Very heavy in the beginning of the show, but by the end it appeared to be pretty much corrected.


----------



## guffy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

mickcris said:


> It may be that the people that are saying that they don't notice it, do not have Dolby Digital turned on. When I first noticed the problem, I had turned off the DD and the sound just cuts out for a second. With the DD on, it makes the Brrrrrrrrrrp noise.


I dont use DD at all when watching D*. Sound comes straight out of my TV, and I see and hear the issue all the time.

I do believe it is getting better though. To me its not nearly as bad now as it was a couple months ago. Brrrppps are shorter and less frequent for me as of now. Definitely still there, and definitley not there on OTA or Charter in my area.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Read the other threads. Read some of VOS' posts on the issue. Or watch the MLB Network for a few hours.
> 
> Or don't.


I've read other threads, there are very few people actually reporting the issue. Less reporting it than not having it.

I'll pass on the MLB network, I think I'd rather watch home shopping...

If it were a system-wide issue we would have all experienced it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mickcris said:


> It may be that the people that are saying that they don't notice it, do not have Dolby Digital turned on. When I first noticed the problem, I had turned off the DD and the sound just cuts out for a second. With the DD on, it makes the Brrrrrrrrrrp noise.


I have had DD on for years and never heard this "Brrrrrrrp" noise.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Anyone that is watching one of the national channels like MLB Network with this issue is going to encounter the problem that's what I mean by system-wide.


And that's not happening...

Tom posted earlier that he didn't hear it on MLB.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It seems that everybody has been hit with the "Brrrrrrip" issue.
> 
> Are you consider dropping DirecTV over this issue?


My wife heard it..looked at me! As usual I blamed it on the dog! :lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

guffy1 said:


> I dont use DD at all when watching D*. Sound comes straight out of my TV, and I see and hear the issue all the time.
> 
> I do believe it is getting better though. To me its not nearly as bad now as it was a couple months ago. Brrrppps are shorter and less frequent for me as of now. Definitely still there, and definitley not there on OTA or Charter in my area.


It happened 3 times while watching the (still recording) House episode. We were about 50 minutes behind "live". HDMI to home theater. It was accompanied by video break up as well. HD-LIL


----------



## bagdropper (Sep 24, 2007)

The brrrip sound seems to be almost completely gone, however the frame and audio drops are still occuring, if not increasing in frequency. SD, HD, doesn't seem to matter for mine. I will say, it seems to happen on upconverted SD more than anything else, such as BravoHD, SciFi HD, etc. Bravo HD is still, early in the morning, almost unwatchable at times.

I do a lot of recording my s-video out/composite to my PC - I have several instances of this occuring recorded.

And yes, I know this is not a case of my dish being aimed perfectly. When they installed the recent H23-600, everything tested perfectly, all sats mid to upper 90s for all correct xpdrs.

My contract is up 9-7-2009 - I will be shopping cable and DN before that date - I do know no matter what I will be downgrading my service. I've already dropped HBO, and I'll prolly drop my grandfathered plan to whatever the least expensive plan is unless DN/cable make me an offer I cannot refuse.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> And that's not happening...
> 
> Tom posted earlier that he didn't hear it on MLB.


Well, there you go...you've made your determination based on some substantial evidence. Thanks.

Care to share with us what might be causing this issue...or are we just making it up?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Poor poll choices AGAIN!
> 
> Just because you wouldnt leave over it doesnt mean you don't care. I do care and I hope they can fix it. But I do it occasionally on OTA directly through my tv so it is not isolated to just D*. And I'm pretty sure DISH has it now too since they switched over to MPEG4. I dont think this was an issue for any providers b4 the transition to MPEG4. They'll get it worked out. Oh, and it rarely happens for me. Usually the very beginning of shows on FX, or USA, but other than that, a quick blip, and its off and running fine. Its not a huge issue.


I agree with you although I wouldn't be so quick to assume that Dish has it as well. They may...I just don't know. It's an annoyance. I started another thread because about a month ago the problem seemed to change from longer and louder disruptions that happened infrequently (once an hour or so) to much more frequent (5+ an hour) shorter/quieter incidents.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Now, you may not have experienced it for a variety of reasons...but it's there.
> 
> So...perhaps a better answer for the poll would be:
> 
> 1. I haven't seen/heard the problem (yet).


That's my point... There's no answer in the poll that is similar to that response. The poll assumes everyone has experienced the problem, which I have not. I've had an HR-20 for 2 1/2 years now with the Premier package and HD+ pack. My MPEG 4 locals are Washington DC.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Anyone that is watching one of the national channels like MLB Network with this issue is going to encounter the problem that's what I mean by system-wide.
> 
> It's part of the signal being sent. Many won't notice and many won't care, but it is still there IF they're watching/listening to those specific channels at the times it occurs. If they're not...then it's not a problem for them.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes sense.

It would seem that you're saying it is limited to only certain channels? Is this correct?

Mike


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I'm not saying the problem is going to spread to other channels...I don't know whether it will or won't.
> 
> I don't get what people are disagreeing with unless they're saying it's not happening on the national channels I've listed for them. If that's the case then there's something wrong with the receivers.


Then it's settled... It must be a problem with the receivers, because I don't have the problem. I'm not the type of person to put up with or ignore bad signal quality.

(But then again, it seems that most people on AVSForum think I'm nuts because I've never seen "rainbows" on my DLP!)


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

mickcris said:


> It may be that the people that are saying that they don't notice it, do not have Dolby Digital turned on. When I first noticed the problem, I had turned off the DD and the sound just cuts out for a second. With the DD on, it makes the Brrrrrrrrrrp noise.


Perhaps it is an audio receiver problem? For instance, maybe a Sony or Denon receiver makes the noise, while Onkyo and Yamaha receivers do not...

(I have a Sherwood receiver, and I've never heard the Brrrrrrrrrp.) It makes me wonder what "Brrrrrrp" sounds like. Is it high-pitched? Is it like a needle coming off a record? Or is it like a Homer Simpson/Duff Beer aftermath?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

CorpITGuy said:


> There are audio/video "burps" during programming. It never happened to me on Dish Network... it happens at least once or twice an hour on DirecTV.


It seldom to never happens to me on Direct


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Watch MLB Network for any period of time in HD and you can't miss it.
> 
> I expect that we will be dropping DirecTV sometime this fall for a variety of reasons...its dependent on the continuing advancements in IPTV and NetFlix. The $1500 a year to DirecTV isn't a huge sum of money in the grand scheme of our budget...but the value, quality and service has been dropping...most notably as the content on the non IPTV/NetFlix related channels sinks to lower and lower levels.
> 
> ...


I watch MLBNet HD more than any other channel (hours at a time every day) and have never had an issue.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

TMar said:


> It has done it through the entire episode of House tonight. Every 10-15 seconds very annoying.


Must be your local FOX. Just watched Monday's House last night and had no brrrrip issues.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> And that's not happening...
> 
> Tom posted earlier that he didn't hear it on MLB.


My listening experience was way too short to be definitive. Hence my question as to when it happened most often. 

I'm not sure I can leave MLB in the background, but I'll give it a try...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Perhaps it is an audio receiver problem? For instance, maybe a Sony or Denon receiver makes the noise, while Onkyo and Yamaha receivers do not...
> 
> (I have a Sherwood receiver, and I've never heard the Brrrrrrrrrp.) It makes me wonder what "Brrrrrrp" sounds like. Is it high-pitched? Is it like a needle coming off a record? Or is it like a Homer Simpson/Duff Beer aftermath?


More like a sharp version of a needle coming off a record.

Mike


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Mrmiami said:


> Correct! Definitely a D* issue.


Not according to the poll and the replies.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ken S said:


> I think it's pretty clear by now that every DirecTV customer with an MPEG4 capable receiver and HD Access has the problem as it is a system-wide issue. Now, you may not have experienced it for a variety of reasons...but it's there.
> 
> So...perhaps a better answer for the poll would be:
> 
> 1. I haven't seen/heard the problem (yet).


It is? The posts say otherwise as does my experience.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> It is? The posts say otherwise as does my experience.


Not to put words in Ken's posts but I think he's saying that to the extent that it happens, it is related to DirecTV's MPEG decoding.

I could be wrong though...wouldn't be the first time...:grin:

Mike


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

I've heard this on a few channels, but last night I also heard it on History HD twice during a five minute span.

I will be switching to FiOS later this year so I don't really care how this issue gets resolved.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Ok that makes sense.
> 
> It would seem that you're saying it is limited to only certain channels? Is this correct?
> 
> Mike


Yes, I think it is limited to certain channels. I think the problem is what VOS has been writing about. The channel is originally broadcast in MPEG2 format and from time to time it has a signal glitch of some sort...if you are watching it in MPEG2 (cable/OTA) you may or may not see the glitch. When DirecTV gets the signal and then runs it through their MPEG4 conversion process that glitch causes either a compression error or a reset that causes the rather distinctive brrriiiiip.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Perhaps it is an audio receiver problem? For instance, maybe a Sony or Denon receiver makes the noise, while Onkyo and Yamaha receivers do not...
> 
> (I have a Sherwood receiver, and I've never heard the Brrrrrrrrrp.) It makes me wonder what "Brrrrrrp" sounds like. Is it high-pitched? Is it like a needle coming off a record? Or is it like a Homer Simpson/Duff Beer aftermath?


Well, I get the sound through a Denon, a Bose and three different TVs.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Not to put words in Ken's posts but I think he's saying that to the extent that it happens, it is related to DirecTV's MPEG decoding.
> 
> I could be wrong though...wouldn't be the first time...:grin:
> 
> Mike


Mike,

There are others with much more expertise than me...and that's what they're saying.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> My listening experience was way too short to be definitive. Hence my question as to when it happened most often.
> 
> I'm not sure I can leave MLB in the background, but I'll give it a try...
> 
> ...


I will try over the next couple of days to capture one in the live buffer and upload it.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Ken, I just think you are rubbing people the wrong way by telling them that they have a problem, whether or not they notice or not. You can't KNOW that EVERYONE has this problem. I don't doubt that it is widespread, but widespread does not equal universal.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Well, I get the sound through a Denon, a Bose and three different TVs.


It could be individual receivers, setups, and sound systems. I have a HR20, use fiber optic for audio to my AV receiver, and use component cable for video to the TV. Maybe those using HDMI for both audio and video are the ones with the issue? :whatdidid


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> Ken, I just think you are rubbing people the wrong way by telling them that they have a problem, whether or not they notice or not. You can't KNOW that EVERYONE has this problem. I don't doubt that it is widespread, but widespread does not equal universal.


I can't say who I've gotten my information from, but it was directly from DirecTV [engineering, not CSRs]
"The problem" isn't in "our systems", but is in the link from the provider(s) through the MPEG-4 encoding "chain".
If you happen to view/record "a channel" that has it happening, everybody will see the same thing, since it's in the feed.
"The cause" is a very long story.
I'm not going to repost everything I have, but simply looking for the Brrripp threads here will show what.
It seems to be [or has been] more noticeable with some local HD, but there are National channels [now] that have it too.
If you don't happen to be watching a show that has it, then you'll never know [pure and simple].

I haven't voted since the poll choices don't "fit".

Is it a problem? for me yes.
Is it worth "dumping DirecTV"? Not for me since Dish would be my only other option and they too have the problem, with the MPEG-4 encoders.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> It could be individual receivers, setups, and sound systems. I have a HR20, use fiber optic for audio to my AV receiver, and use component cable for video to the TV. Maybe those using HDMI for both audio and video are the ones with the issue? :whatdidid


 "Blaming" your system isn't it.
I had a "team" out here to verify my system and to demonstrate "the problem". We went through all the options, HDMI, optical to AV receiver, etc., and none of them were "the cause", which was when they handed me the phone with the engineer from DirecTv on the other end.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I can't say who I've gotten my information from, but it was directly from DirecTV [engineering, not CSRs]
> "The problem" isn't in "our systems", but is in the link from the provider(s) through the MPEG-4 encoding "chain".
> If you happen to view/record "a channel" that has it happening, everybody will see the same thing, since it's in the feed.
> "The cause" is a very long story.
> ...


I guess the question is whether or not it can be fixed with firmware?

Is it something the broadcaster has to do on their end?

Is it a combination of the two?

That fact that Dish and DirecTV both have the problem, indicates, to me at least, that it has to start with the broadcasters but that's just a guess. 

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I guess the question is whether or not it can be fixed with firmware?
> 
> Is it something the broadcaster has to do on their end?
> 
> ...


 [Everybody please read my other posts/threads about this]

"It starts" with some bad "bits" from the broadcaster, which "pass through" their MPEG-2 feeds with little notice [by viewers]. The MPEG-4 transcoder can "puke" with these bad/missing "bits". The encoders uses the audio to lock/sync the MPEG-4 video. When it "breaks lock", it pukes, resets, and we get either the audio sound or video breakups [or both], until the encoder "regroups".


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

This issue is minor to my past experience with a HR20-700. Although it is really becoming a major one with my HR22-100. There are millions of us subs out there and billions of dollars Directv collects yearly and I find it puzzling they cannot get this issue corrected. I voted until June 1st which is more than reasonable considering the time that has gone by already and one could only hope they are aggressively working on this. For those who accept the problem at hand and do nothing is wrong! Sorry but cost has become the issue and I want the best there is for my money and the way things are now with Directv they are not the best. I yearn for the good ol days Directv was stable all the way around, they are running out of chances with me personally.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Care to share with us what might be causing this issue...or are we just making it up?


Considering I'm not experiencing the issue, regardless of you thinking that I am, I have no way of knowing the cause.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> Ken, I just think you are rubbing people the wrong way by telling them that they have a problem, whether or not they notice or not. You can't KNOW that EVERYONE has this problem. I don't doubt that it is widespread, but widespread does not equal universal.


Agreed, 100%.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Maybe those using HDMI for both audio and video are the ones with the issue? :whatdidid


Nope. I'm using HDMI from my HR2X's and my H2X to my Onkyo for audio and then out from the Onkyo to my TV for video and no "brrrrp" here.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Not an issue here on either receivers.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I apologize that I have been incapable of explaining the issue to some folks here. A couple of posts back VOS explains it far better than I have. If that explanation doesn't work for you...I can't be of any further help.

In simple terms the bad sound/picture blips are being broadcast to all of our boxes that way. Certainly, if you're not watching that specific program on that specific channel at that point in time you won't see/hear the problem....that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

Let's use another example of a "malfunction" that was broadcast. When Janet Jackson's top was ripped off during the Super Bowl...

1. Everyone that was watching the game live at that point in time on CBS saw her breast.
2. Some people weren't watching so they didn't see it...it still happened.
3. Some people weren't upset about it...it still happened.
4. The people who weren't watching the game and/or had their TVs off didn't see her breast, but it still happened.

The tree is falling in the forest...and yes it makes a noise...whether you're there or not.

Here's a link to a video of an example of the problem that I captured today off the MLB Network broadcast of a baseball game. Anyone watching that game on a DirecTV MPEG4 capable receiver in HD (HR2x) would have seen/heard the anomaly. It happened on two different machines here. My signal strength is 95+

This is a problem that DirecTV needs to fix. I have heard from reputable sources that they are working on it. I hope they get it fixed because it does detract from the quality of their service.

So, if you claim to have never seen or heard the problem before here you go. If you want to claim the problem is not DirecTV wide...you're welcome to...you're just wrong. I should note that this example is worse that most...usually it's just an audio issue, the video problem happens about 10% of the time. During the game in question which lasted about three hours there were roughly five times that I noticed it happening (I wasn't paying strict attention).

DirecTV Brrrriiiiiip in color on MLB Network

The problem occurs about :10 seconds into the video..so for those of you so horribly bored by baseball that it's painful please feel free to skip ahead...or skip the thread entirely.

Finally, is this a reason for me to cancel DirecTV? No...it would be part of the reason if it isn't fixed, but it has been going on for months and I haven't canceled yet. Is it a bothersome problem...at least for me and some others it is.

IMPORTANT NOTE: Watch the young man behind the batter right after the glitch...sometimes people forget they're on camera when they sit behind home plate


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> ...So, if you claim to have never seen or heard the problem before here you go. If you want to claim the problem is not DirecTV wide...you're welcome to...you're just wrong.


Perhaps [only] "unaware" of it.

Once you've had a bad problem with it, you/I become much more attuned to it and have started noticing it on more channels/programs.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Ken, I just think you are rubbing people the wrong way by telling them that they have a problem, whether or not they notice or not. You can't KNOW that EVERYONE has this problem. I don't doubt that it is widespread, but widespread does not equal universal.


Jason,

I guess I'll have to live with that. Did it harm anyone in any way having a little bit of knowledge about what they may experience? The nature of a broadcast is that everyone sees the same thing. This is a broadcast issue.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have noticed it a few times but it has shown an improvement. By my standards it's not worth the hassle of switching providers nor is it that big of an issue to warrant me doing so. My vote was "NO".


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Samsung 46A630 with an HR21-100 that uses the D* provided HDMI cable. Sure enough after mentioning it earlier in this thread, my girl saw the briiippp last night. She said the audio appeared to be out of sync as well. Has this only started happening with the moving of the HD channels to mpeg-4?

J


----------



## guffy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I have a Samsung 46A630 with an HR21-100 that uses the D* provided HDMI cable. Sure enough after mentioning it earlier in this thread, my girl saw the briiippp last night. She said the audio appeared to be out of sync as well. Has this only started happening with the moving of the HD channels to mpeg-4?
> 
> J


I never had an issue with it before MPEG-4. On my end it started right when the first batch of HD Nationals was moved over to MPEG-4 (ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, HDNets, etc...)

BTW, when I say "my end" I say that with a huge grain of salt. Ive never seen a D* MPEG-4 HD Set up without Brrrppp issues, and Ive seen around a half dozen. Everyone has the issues, but like Jeremy said earlier theres no kind way of explaining the reasons why people "claim" they dont have the problem. So it is what it is I guess.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

A little Brrrrrip like that, lasting a second, wouldn't bother me half as much as someone cutting my FIOS cable and it being down for hours or days. :nono2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

loudo said:


> A little Brrrrrip like that, lasting a second, wouldn't bother me half as much as someone cutting my FIOS cable and it being down for hours or days. :nono2:


This argument is almost as pathetic as the rain fade argument against satellite.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Ken S,

Good job posting that video. That is the exact same thing we have been experiencing day 1 on our install. Every thing has been checked out to a T and comes out fine.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

loudo said:


> A little Brrrrrip like that, lasting a second, wouldn't bother me half as much as someone cutting my FIOS cable and it being down for hours or days. :nono2:


They just laid FIOS cable on my street. It is in a trench about 4' down in a pipe, I wouldn't worry about someone cutting it. The thing about the BRRRIP is this is the 21 Century. They did not have these problems with audio in the 50's.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

FlBillsfan said:


> They just laid FIOS cable on my street. It is in a trench about 4' down in a pipe, I wouldn't worry about someone cutting it.


Ummm... GTE (the former phone company) had all their services entering the state of Florida in ONE pipe, 15' down, covered in concrete. Many VPs had to sign off on a single entry into a region.

One day a new skyscraper was being built. When they sank the piers for the foundation... You guessed it, many VP heads rolled...

4' is nothing. We just had our comcast cable hit last week (for our internet). Was brand new fibre and had just been buried this summer.

So never say never when it comes to cables being cut.

Ok, one more story. In one place we lived, the cable was stretched to the underside of a railroad overpass. (Not sure if it was in conduit, my assumption is it was.) Some teens tossed some christmas trees onto the tracks and lit them. The makeshift bonfire burned the cables... (Winter splicing of major phone trunklines is a #$*&%^#*$^%!!)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

FlBillsfan said:


> ...The thing about the BRRRIP is this is the 21 Century. They did not have these problems with audio in the 50's.


Since you've edited your post to add this last clause...

Excuse me??? They didn't have brrripps, I'll grant to you that. They had snow and white noise. Multipath distortion, and all kinds of lipsync problems. Problems keeping transmitters and tuners on frequency.

But if you want to go back to the '50s, go for it. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Since you've edited your post to add this last clause...
> 
> Excuse me??? They didn't have brrripps, I'll grant to you that. They had snow and white noise. Multipath distortion, and all kinds of lipsync problems. Problems keeping transmitters and tuners on frequency.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying I want to go back Tom, I just expected we would be further advanced by now.........I also thought we would be driving FLYING Cars.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

FlBillsfan said:


> I'm not saying I want to go back Tom, I just expected we would be further advanced by now.........I also thought we would be driving FLYING Cars.


I expected the Moeller skycar out by now too.

They are coming, but slowly...

As are the improvements to digital TV as everyone gets to figure out how to run their studios with MPEG2 or MPEG4.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> I expected the Moeller skycar out by now too.
> 
> They are coming, but slowly...
> 
> ...


I always enjoy your posts & it looks like you have a GREAT family. I would be happy to have you for a neighbor.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Last night I watched the USA vs. Venezuela WBC game and kept a pad nearby to keep count of the video/audio issues. During the 3 1/2 hour game (there was over an hour rain delay) there were 18 audio and/or audio/video disruptions. That's not good.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Last night I watched the USA vs. Venezuela WBC game and kept a pad nearby to keep count of the video/audio issues. During the 3 1/2 hour game (there was over an hour rain delay) there were 18 audio and/or audio/video disruptions. That's not good.


Hmm, I watched most of that game and I didn't notice anything. I also watched Scrubs on ABC HD and didn't notice any audio problems. Maybe I just didn't notice, but I watched those 2 things pretty closely. I really hope they are able to get this fixed in a reasonable manner. :nono2:


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I remember this problem back when Fox Sports Florida first started with HD. It was really bad during some of the Marlins games, occurring every couple of minutes. It has been a while since the last time I have seen this though. I guess I am watching channels that it is not effecting. I was watching the WBC game last night, jumping back and forth between that and some CI hockey games, and don't recall seeing it. I will have to look closer today.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

* Last night on the Late Show WCBS Ch # 2 MPEG 4 NYC lots of video & audio issues at the top of the show but was OK on Ch # 80 CBS MPEG 2 feed , hope they fix this soon . *


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> Hmm, I watched most of that game and I didn't notice anything. I also watched Scrubs on ABC HD and didn't notice any audio problems. Maybe I just didn't notice, but I watched those 2 things pretty closely. I really hope they are able to get this fixed in a reasonable manner. :nono2:


I was going to note that most of the issues during the game were audio and not video and were of shorter duration than the one that I captured and uploaded earlier in the day. They are there though...this was also on a different TV/Audio setup than the one used earlier.


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Getting a ton of issues with CBS HD while watching March Madness. The tourney just started and I'm already having picture/sound issues. My wife is about to boot DirecTV out of our house.

Also had issues with the recording of CSI: Miami on Monday.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I think I noticed it last night! I was watching House on USA HD, and Cutty asked House to St-st-st-st-stop antogonizing her. I don't know why you call it the "brrriiippp" issue. It sounds more like the "Max Headroom" issue to me.

I hear this type of thing on cable too. It's just the digital signal noise... You're gonna have it on any TV delivery system you opt for... Cable, broadcast, or satellite.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

labatt79 said:


> Getting a ton of issues with CBS HD while watching March Madness. The tourney just started and I'm already having picture/sound issues. My wife is about to boot DirecTV out of our house.
> 
> Also had issues with the recording of CSI: Miami on Monday.


Check our local GR/Kzoo thread on AVS. WWMT (CBS 3) had tons of transmitter and equipment issues. It was even out for a time. Everyone in the area had problems (OTA, cable, Uverse, DirecTV, Dish). It was squarely WWMT's problem. The AVS thread has a summary even of all the equipment failures they had.

So DirecTV is safe on this one at least.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> I think I noticed it last night! I was watching House on USA HD, and Cutty asked House to St-st-st-st-stop antogonizing her. I don't know why you call it the "brrriiippp" issue. It sounds more like the "Max Headroom" issue to me.


Nope, different issue. Did you watch the video posted in this thread? It's called "brrriiippp" because that's how it sounds. It doesn't sound like stuttering.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[time to pick on Jeremy again :lol: ]
I too watched House on USA yesterday and saw the same thing.
While it didn't have the audio "brrriiippp", it did come at the same place/time that it has [the brriip] in other programs on USA, which seems like it was just another manifestation of the same problem. Bad bit(s) in the MPEG-2 feed and the encoder "tripping over them" as it was transcoding.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> seems like it was just another manifestation of the same problem. Bad bit(s) in the MPEG-2 feed and the encoder "tripping over them" as it was transcoding.


Well yeah, if you define the problem as an error in the MPEG2 feed, then sure it was the same problem. But the "brrriiippp" is very distinctive, caused by a reset in the encoder. Repeating the same few frames of audio, or stuttering, is generally a buffer not getting refilled properly and just repeating the stored info until it gets new info.

So it was probably a different type of error in the MPEG2 stream than the one that causes the brrrrrip.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Be very aware the CBS affiliates are dealing with a problem caused by the Network in an equipment upgrade. I have been tracking the problem with my local affiliate who has been very forthcoming about the problem. The source of the issue was identified and the fix is being distributed throughout the system. It apparently involves a change at both the source end and the local affiliate, they are working it station by station... I have notice a marked improvement in the Atlanta affiliate in the past week and it seems like they have a handle on it even if the problem hasn't been completely deployed.



labatt79 said:


> Getting a ton of issues with CBS HD while watching March Madness. The tourney just started and I'm already having picture/sound issues. My wife is about to boot DirecTV out of our house.
> 
> Also had issues with the recording of CSI: Miami on Monday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Be very aware the CBS affiliates are dealing with a problem caused by the Network in an equipment upgrade. I have been tracking the problem with my local affiliate who has been very forthcoming about the problem. The source of the issue was identified and the fix is being distributed throughout the system. It apparently involves a change at both the source end and the local affiliate, they are working it station by station...


Thanks for the clarification Larry.

Some folks are quick to assume its on the DirecTV side, when its really a result of the content provider.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

I mostly see it with recordings on local NBC channel. Not a big deal since I see OTA issues as well with same channel. Its a nuisance but nothing dropping them over. Plus whats my option? Cable ? I dropped them in 1996 because of snowy and crappy picture and folks I know who have them arent thrilled with the service. Last time I was at a house with cable I had to comment about the snowy picture and that hd wasnt all that clear.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks for the clarification Larry.
> 
> Some folks are quick to assume its on the DirecTV side, when its really a result of the content provider.


Some people think it's the content provider when it's really the equipment manufacturer.....
Some people think it's the equipment manufacturer when it's really the silicon provider.....
Some people think it's the silicon provider when it's really the IP provider....
Some people think it's the IP provider when its really the firmware....



The list goes on and on, but who is getting my money for the monthly service? They are the ones ultimately responsible.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

GoBeavs said:


> The list goes on and on, but who is getting my money for the monthly service? They are the ones ultimately responsible.


Exactly.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

GoBeavs said:


> Some people think it's the content provider when it's really the equipment manufacturer.....
> Some people think it's the equipment manufacturer when it's really the silicon provider.....
> Some people think it's the silicon provider when it's really the IP provider....
> Some people think it's the IP provider when its really the firmware....
> ...


Some people know that it can be and often is all of the above. (And more).

If it happens to everyone who could take your money, then you are left with the choice of not paying anyone (and not getting the channels) or continue to pay someone.

I'll stand with my statements that it is getting better as all the parties are resolving their parts to the problems. My CBS is much better, my other channels are still very rare, and when I do hear the very rare, it doesn't brrriiiippp. It burps.

So my "garbage in explosion out" is back to "garbage in garbage out".

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

The problem seems a lot better, but I have little doubt that the USA, SciFi, TNT, and all the nationals didn't just start spitting out garbage simultaneously, there was a definite problem on the Directv end. It's nowhere near like it was, but I just don't believe that all the national stations just all of a sudden started having these problems. 

I still figure Directv was trying to fix a lot of the local issues with a catch all solution and in the process caused these brrrippps to start happening across the board. I'll still take it any day over lip sync problems, those drive me completely ape sh!t.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I wish they would fix these.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MLB Network on DirecTV is still having numerous problems. Before we start saying it's the content provider and not DirecTV...let's also remember that DirecTV is also one of the owners there as well.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ramcm7 said:


> Had the issue two weeks in a row on my recordings of the Sarah Conner Chronicles from our local Fox affiliate. Very heavy in the beginning of the show, but by the end it appeared to be pretty much corrected.


Two weeks ago, my local Fox (KTXL, Sacramento) station had major encoder problems at the beginning of SCC, and flipped to standard-def halfway through the intro. It went to commercial, and came back in HD and was fine from then on. And this was an OTA recording on my VMC computer. Obviously the DirecTV feed of my local had the same problems.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I've heard it on many occasions since the implementation of MPEG-4. My wife is big on a CW show "*Reaper*" and the last episode alone we heard it at least a dozen times and I'm not exaggerating! We are taping this show now over OTA from now on. I never noticed it b4 the MPEG-4 transition, nor did we ever hear it on cable, but that was fed, via MPEG-2 codec.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Well yeah, if you define the problem as an error in the MPEG2 feed, then sure it was the same problem. But the "brrriiippp" is very distinctive, caused by a reset in the encoder. Repeating the same few frames of audio, or stuttering, is generally a buffer not getting refilled properly and just repeating the stored info until it gets new info.
> 
> So it was probably a different type of error in the MPEG2 stream than the one that causes the brrrrrip.


Maybe I'm just generalizing the problems in the data stream, but there was a "Brriip" with some video problem, in tonight's House on USA.


----------



## brian461oia (Nov 15, 2008)

When I was trying to find out when Fios TV would be available in the City of Pittsburgh I noticed people with Fios have the same problem. I was thinking about leaving D* until I seen everyone else seems to have this problem, cable as well.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

This is happening across all content providers on some of their HD offerings. If some of you still feel that D* needs to fix this, and right away, you really need to get over yourselves, its disgraceful the way some of you are acting. Its appalling to see.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

add me too the "never had it" list.. maybe my onkyo just deals with it better?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

houskamp said:


> add me too the "never had it" list.. maybe my onkyo just deals with it better?


More likely you're simple not watching the channels/shows.
It wasn't that long ago I only had it with my locals. Then as I started watching House on USAHD it's clear this and some others that have been posted in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152754 have this problem.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> This is happening across all content providers on some of their HD offerings. If some of you still feel that D* needs to fix this, and right away, you really need to get over yourselves, its disgraceful the way some of you are acting. Its appalling to see.


What's disgraceful is that you would come in here and bash those of us who notice these problems. DirecTV has admitted, albeit not officially, that their encoders have issues. This isn't some imaginary problem, or a problem that exists universally. There are specific issues where DirecTV's MPEG4 encoders crap out, and the MPEG2 signal carries on without any noticable issue.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> This is happening across all content providers on some of their HD offerings. If some of you still feel that D* needs to fix this, and right away, you really need to get over yourselves, its disgraceful the way some of you are acting. Its appalling to see.


I think it's you that needs to get over yourself. If you find this so disgraceful and appalling I'd suggest you don't read this thread rather than attacking those who are taking the time to document and report a problem.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> More likely you're simple not watching the channels/shows.
> It wasn't that long ago I only had it with my locals. Then as I started watching House on USAHD it's clear this and some others that have been posted in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152754 have this problem.


 Actualy watch a lot of USAHD.. but I think my audio reciever blanks it out.. I do notice audio dropouts, where I see the display flash like it's resyncing..


----------



## shadco (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I'm out of contract by September 1st, if it's still a problem by then, I'll have to seriously evaluate my options.


+ 1

I'll prolly go with Fios and Moxi


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Actualy watch a lot of USAHD.. but I think my audio reciever blanks it out.. I do notice audio dropouts, where I see the display flash like it's resyncing..


I bet it does, the audio is probably out of spec, I suspect that the D* encoders just stuff the same data in the audio stream until audio and video are synced, and I think AC3 is supposed to have overlaps and if they just cram them in to correct sync, they may have CRC errors, you could probably change a setting in your audio receiver to ignore errors and you would probably hear it.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by CCarncross 
This is happening across all content providers on some of their HD offerings. If some of you still feel that D* needs to fix this, and right away, you really need to get over yourselves, its disgraceful the way some of you are acting. Its appalling to see. *



Jeremy W said:


> What's disgraceful is that you would come in here and bash those of us who notice these problems. DirecTV has admitted, albeit not officially, that their encoders have issues. This isn't some imaginary problem, or a problem that exists universally. There are specific issues where DirecTV's MPEG4 encoders crap out, and the MPEG2 signal carries on without any noticable issue.





Ken S said:


> I think it's you that needs to get over yourself. If you find this so disgraceful and appalling I'd suggest you don't read this thread rather than attacking those who are taking the time to document and report a problem.


Have to echo those sentiments, someones got themselve's a bad case of "God Complex" to come in here speaking in that tone but looking over his system he just doesn't have very much invested in his setup and perhaps doesn't use it as much or as importantly as others here. Still unjustifiable to talk down to people as if he were a supreme being scolding a child. Whether you have the issue or not that is why we have these threads, if you do but can live with it fine, for some may not be important AND THAT'S OK, for others that believe they are paying way too much now for less than "near" perfect service and this is unacceptable, WELL, THAT'S OK TOO. We don't say....My God son, your paying over 130 dollars for service and you can't rely on your programs to even be watchable or recorded and your OK with that, you must be a dumb**s. We just don't do that here either way it's fine we are just reporting issues and the magnitude of how much it means to us, unfortunately some people don't understand that.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

Where's the option to vote 'No-Never heard it, not a problem' ??? Never heard it on my HR20-700..................


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

brrrp issue is an infrequent nuisance, not enough to cancel D*. We just have to be patient, give D* time to solve the issue. My 3yr old niece sums it best, " Hey the TV is tooting ". :lol:


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> add me too the "never had it" list.. maybe my onkyo just deals with it better?


If you get hit with a good one ... the brrrip will come complete with a stalled video feed that turns black for some number of seconds. It's way more than just a dolby digital/receiver issue.


----------



## jmrwiseguy (Jul 10, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It seems that everybody has been hit with the "Brrrrrrip" issue.
> 
> Are you consider dropping DirecTV over this issue?


Nope, not everybody. I had to look it up just to see what you are talking about.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

mobandit said:


> I don't expect it to be "perfect."


It should be since they charge a premium price for it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

vurbano said:


> It should be since they charge a premium price for it.


Misguided information.

It has been repeated reported that 98% of the problem revolves around the content providers passing the burps on to DirecTV in their stream. CBS, in particular, was a major source, and has taken several steps to try to irradicate it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Misguided information.
> 
> It has been repeated reported that 98% of the problem revolves around the content providers passing the burps on to DirecTV in their stream. CBS, in particular, was a major source, and has taken several steps to try to irradicate it.


98%? You want to give us the basis for that number?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> 98%? You want to give us the basis for that number?


Sure...as soon as someone else can provide the basis for the other 2%.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sure...as soon as someone else can provide the basis for the other 2%.


Thanks, I think you answered my question.


----------

